# reboot every night before I can watch TV



## flmilkfarmer (Nov 14, 2004)

For about the last two weeks or more I have to do a reboot with the power button in order to watch tv. When I turn it on only the green power light come on and not the blue HD light. After a reboot it seems to work ok allthough I have had it start acting sluggish and the picture wil get out of sync with the audo and I do a reboot and fix that but that has only happened a few times.
Last night I had it set to record a one hour show at 9PM and tonight I notice it recorded the show for 1000+ minutes and deleted everything before that including 24 that I had taped for a friend out of the country.

I am wondering if this thing is about to shut down completely on me?

Oh and I get the black box over the picture too sometimes that a simple power on and off seems to fix.


----------



## tthomps (Jul 17, 2004)

Since the last two updates, I have also been having frequent problems with blank screen, unresponsive menus, and 0 length recordings. Last night the system went to a blank screen with small inset in the upper right corner while I was scrolling out in the menu. From that point on the system was unresponsive. I waited 15 minutes for a recording to finish, which appeared to have completed correctly, and did a warm boot. This morning the first change in channels took a little more than a minute. After the first chance, the system was its normal self.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I had to do a reboot two days ago when I got home from work wanting to watch the Indians game on STO. I had the same symptom (only the green power light lit - no amber or blue lights). I also missed a 7 PM timer (fortunately the program repeats later). 

I've alsohad some black screens where the audio is stillheard (it looks like a drop-down screen that covers up the picture, although I still coud see the picture on the sides and also when in the EPG.

It must be the software - 278 never did this. Please E*, roll us back to 278!!!! Please!


----------



## crashman (Feb 11, 2004)

I to have the same problem. Almost every night now. The norm seems to reboot before watching TV.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I called E* technical service the other day re: the black screen. The Tech insisted that the problem was related to closed-captions! I asked for a supervisor, was put on hold, and when she came back on said her supervisor agreed that the problem was caused by closed-captions 
I hung up and tried again, this time I got a guy who understood what my problem was. Not much they can do except report it to the software engineers.

It happend again yesterday. I called again and the tech just took the information. I had one more bit of information to share with the tech this last time: when the black screen happens I lose all functionality on both the remote and the front panel buttons (except for the power button if held in it will reboot). BTW each time I started rebooting before getting the tech on the line. Yesterday I hit the power button quickly, all the lights went out, but the sound continued to play! This was an OTA channel. 9 times out of 10 I'm watching OTA lately, so I can't say if the black screen ever happens on satellite channels.


----------



## styxfix (Aug 7, 2002)

I believe the problem is not closed-captions but the screen saver or inactive screen going crazy. A few times I've seen the floating dish logo when the blank or black screen appears. I don't think if it matters if your unit was powered off or not, because it even happens when I use the auto-tune timers.


----------

